# JVC RS35 Image Issue Question



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had my JVC RS35 projector for about 18 months, and it has about 1100 hours on the bulb. Recently I've noticed a light 2" band of opaque red that runs vertically along the left border of the my screen. 

Anyone have any ideas of how I can troubleshoot this?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

How much warranty did you get with this unit? I've heard of this before and it turned out to be an issue with the optical block.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you Mark!

I received a 3 year warranty with it, and it's about 18 months old. I bought it from Jason over at AVSciences, so I suppose I should give him a call.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah I would right onto them. You are lucky to get 3 years. A guy in Oz bought a HD950 (almost $10K) and got 12 months warranty, and when his issue arose, he was out. He was very lucky that JVC came to the party and repaired it for him. Had it been a HD550, I'd say he would have had no such chance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

utahsavages said:


> Thank you Mark!
> 
> I received a 3 year warranty with it, and it's about 18 months old. I bought it from Jason over at AVSciences, so I suppose I should give him a call.
> 
> Thanks again.


Please keep us up to date on this.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

Will do. I emailed Jason over at AV Sciences this morning describing the issue, and mentioning the optical block problem mentioned in this thread. We'll see how they respond.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

I finally sent this into the factory service center in LA last week. It took 8 days, and I just received it back today. It was in fact the optical block - nice call!


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

I think the optical block issue was affecting more than just the red strip along the side of the screen. The entire picture is noticeably better since I got it back from being serviced.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! Was it AVSales that helped you out or was it JVC?


----------

